

Show HN: a tablet first take on notes that got me YC interview - danielnordh
http://curator.co

======
danielnordh
I got a YC interview as a single (previously) non-technical founder with this
project. 12 hour flight for the 10 minute interview. Lovely to see PG,
Jessica, Paul and several others I can't remember the names of (sorry!) PG was
scratching his head while using it, mostly adding pictures of airplanes.
Eventually I got a nice, but still, rejection email saying they loved the app
but failed to see the enormous potential investors want.

~~~
jrgd
It does sound like you had great time! Your tool is really good-as I have been
following and using it for a little while I can definitely vouch for its
usefulness to quickly put down visual thought and present ideas.

How do you see the future without the big-return-investors kind of things?

------
wrongc0ntinent
iPads, not tablets. Good luck.

